# Importance of getting the dog to understand



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That's interesting. Our agility trainer keeps warning us that she doesn't think dogs can generalize well and if they are used to a blue tunnel a white tunnel can throw them off. So she would say because they can do it in one situation doesn't mean they can in a different setting. Your dog is disproving her. Maybe he is smarter than your average dog.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

cwag


Actually I agree with her. That is why I am re running the drill in different locations so that there will be generalization to other locations. I have used the white stake and have been working "No" to the white stake. My plan is to also use white buckets to start to generalize the "No" to other white objects especially after running blinds to them. Understanding that "No" means "You will not go there even though you picked up a blind there" is part of the lesson.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I have to add that the blind was downwind from a bloated dead raccoon that was probably 40 yds. away. I could smell it when planting the blind. Well I ran it anyway and watched each dog deviate from the line into the wind. I stopped each one, did an angle back to the blind. Figured I could use that distraction.


----------



## Sweese (Sep 25, 2013)

Here is a thought on the next setup


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sweese said:


> Here is a thought on the next setup



You're killing me! Actually not a problem for marks, we did HT and training with a snow goose rig. But darn, when you want to get attention off the white when running a blind...


Actually Thor is having less of a problem with this.


----------

